
Torpedo Data Computer Mark 3 – Jun 1944 (2013) - abrax3141
http://maritime.org/doc/tdc/index.htm
======
lucvanhel
Some videos of a very similar computer here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1i-dnAH9Y4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1i-dnAH9Y4)

~~~
exDM69
This is an excellent video about analog computer basics. I've watched it many
times and it's always entertaining and educational.

It's hard to imagine, but these things were still in active service well in to
the 1980s, for example in the Vulcan bomber which flew a raid to the
Falklands.

~~~
rjsw
The British torpedos used in the Falklands war were designed in 1925 [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_21_inch_torpedo#21_inc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_21_inch_torpedo#21_inch_Mark_VIII)

------
davidp
This computer (or one very similar to it) was described in the great WW2
submarine yarn _Run Silent, Run Deep_. Amazing to see the actual manual for it
so many years after imagining it while reading the book. The book is well
worth a read, although as you'd expect it does have 1940s-era white-people
sensibilities about race and gender.

------
kdeldycke
Trigonometry is so dangerous the US Navy classified its access in 1944:
[https://twitter.com/kdeldycke/status/790891194561822720](https://twitter.com/kdeldycke/status/790891194561822720)

------
robryk
The same site has a complete set of manuals for a WW2 era US submarine:
[http://maritime.org/doc/index.htm#ss](http://maritime.org/doc/index.htm#ss)

~~~
pasbesoin
I came here to post that URL, but without the fragment. In other words, don't
miss navigating up to the top level of the docs/ hierarchy -- looks to have
lots of interesting stuff.

------
realo
As per the book:

    
    
        weight : 1,507 lb 
    

Dense construction.

